# Suggestions for cutting off dovetail splines



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

OK. So I finally got to use my COOL dovetail spline jig. Now I gotta figure out the best way to cut off the splines. I do not have a bandsaw. Has anyone used the "non-marring" cut-off saws or "pull saws" used for dowels, and are they really non-marring?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

What am I missing here?

You cant rip them off on your TS?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok.. I got it, the splines are already installed in a miter joint?

If you get a flush cut saw with no set to the teeth, they work well.

Or cut close and sand.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I just cut them off above flush with a backsaw (or any fine tooth handsaw handy). Then sand them flush.



.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

OK, thats what I was thinking, but I wanted to be sure. Ive never had use for those type saws and I didnt want to mess up the project by puttin a bunch of saw marks in it. 

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Use a thin plastic sheet or ...*

A piece of aluminum step flashing on top/under your saw blade to avoid scratching the wood. Then you'll be real close for sanding flush.  bill


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Heres a pic of the box so far. Got them cut off with a back saw. One of the corners broke off, but im gluing it back on. Its on the back and it seems like you wont be able to see it.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks great! :yes:

Score all the way around with your saw and you wont have tearout on your exit.


----------

